# Black crusty scab



## Amy's Mini doxie (Oct 13, 2012)

This is my 9 year old dachshund. When I went to the vet I was given ottomax but it hasn't helped. She also recently went blind so I'm concerned that this may be connected somehow. If anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate hearing them. Thanks


----------



## Labbie546 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, I have a 11 year old, soon to be 12 year old, yellow lab and I just found something like this on his back. Its like a black scab but it's a bit more lumpy. He's not blind, and he doesn't have any eye problems either, so I'm not sure what this is. He did have cancer when he was a puppy though, and he does have warts from old age, and lumps, but none of them are cancerous and he's a relatively healthy dog. We might try ottomax, but I don't know yet. Hope this might help...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Amy's Mini doxie said:


> View attachment 37734
> View attachment 37734
> 
> 
> ...


Try calling your vet again and see if they'll do a skin scrape. The blindness is concerning and I would definitely talk to your vet.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

it reminds me of two seperate things...Ive seen hot spots that are black like that, is she itching it? The other is, it could be fungal


----------

